
Show HN: Prop up – Support creators, get rid of ads - mishu2
https://www.propup.net
======
mishu2
Author here. I grew tired of ads and started using an ad blocker a while ago.
Looking at the comments on ad related posts here, I'm pretty sure I'm not
alone.

There are however a few sites I'd like to support, while not putting up with
ads and tracking, so I set up this website. While there are other sites doing
this (Patreon, Quid, Mozilla's partnership will Scroll), I think this service
is different because there's as little friction as possible to get started
(initial registration is like HN's, just an e-mail and password).

It's just an experiment at the moment, and the chicken and egg problem is of
course an issue, but I'd appreciate any feedback. Thank you for your time.

